# 08-+ western ultramount truck plates



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

For sale. Fits f-250/350/450/550 super duty.

Paint is in really good shape and I have the installation manual.

No hardware but western recommends new bolts on an install anyway. $200 and willing to ship on buyer's dime.

Contact me at 515 480 7193.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Bump


----------

